# returned non-zero status - portmaster



## sorciq (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have updated my ports by portsnap. `portmaster -L` shows me this error/warning:


```
grep: /var/db/pkg/ncurses-5.9_1/+CONTENTS : No such file or directory
grep: /var/db/pkg/ncurses-5.9_1/+CONTENTS : No such file or directory
"/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/ncurses.mk", line 80: warning: "grep -m 1 "^lib/libncurses.so." "/var/db/pkg/ncurses-5.9_1/+CONTENTS "" returned non-zero status
```

What does it mean? And if it is some bug how can I repair it?

Regards,
Simon


----------



## ShelLuser (May 7, 2013)

sorciq said:
			
		

> I have updated my ports by portsnap. `portmaster -L` shows me this error/warning:


Two questions spring to mind: what commandline parameter(s) did you use when using portsnap?  And have you by any chance recently switched to using pkgng?



			
				sorciq said:
			
		

> ```
> grep: /var/db/pkg/ncurses-5.9_1/+CONTENTS : No such file or directory
> grep: /var/db/pkg/ncurses-5.9_1/+CONTENTS : No such file or directory
> "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/ncurses.mk", line 80: warning: "grep -m 1 "^lib/libncurses.so." "/var/db/pkg/ncurses-5.9_1/+CONTENTS "" returned non-zero status
> ...


Well, basically what it says. Portmaster is actually a very well written shell script which uses other commandline tools to do its work. One of its routines checks if you're using pkgng or not, and if not it'll check file contents from the package manager "database" using grep and the likes.

So judging from the warning (or error) it would seem that the file /var/db/pkg/ncurses-5.9_1/+CONTENTS doesn't exist. And it should if you're using the default package manager (the so called pkg_* tools) and have ncurses-5.9.1 installed (most likely through the devel/ncurses port).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 7, 2013)

I encountered that error also today, trying to compile a different port.  Hopefully it will resolve within a few days


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 7, 2013)

Appears fixed today, 
	
	



```
mail/mutt # with slang rather than (n)curses
```
 built here after a very long time failing to build with the other option...


----------

